# urban area



## honeyvalley (Nov 13, 2011)

I am trying to ensure that the status of our property is as listed

If a property has an designation as urban for say 200 sq mtrs how is this measured eg the foot print of the property eg house or house and separate out buildings

and does this include any first floor space or is this additional to the ground floor area.

Hope you can help


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The wording on the Financas Caderneta Predial Urbana has two sections that should help you, it's possible that this might have been out of date and would be updated and revalued when you registered purchase. The Conservatorio registration broadly follows Financas Registration.

When we purchased an older property we had to supply the Camra with simple line drawings of property footprint, floors, room divisions and areas for registration with them. 

Measurments normally relate to footprint in m2, except as construcao below 


Descricao do Predio: Brief description of property, number of floors, number of rooms and purposes, possibly outbuildings.

Areas: 
Areas total de terrano: Total area of land XXm2, 
Areas de implantacao xxxxm2: possible maximum footprint of property in m2 
Area bruta de construcao xxxxm2: total of all floor areas of property 
Area bruta dependente xxxxm2: + Area bruta privativa xxxm2: = Area bruta de construcao

It was very common in Portugal that these where under declared to save taxation which is why all property is updated and revalued for rates when sold.


----------



## honeyvalley (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you this is really helpful

Its good to understand not just the words on a document but also what they mean


----------

